# Hazelnut



## DavidDobbs (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone every cut any Hazelnut?

A buddy called me today said he had a few nut trees of some sort to take out......lol
So the wood whore I am got in the truck to run over to check it out.
When I got there I saw they were Hazelnut trees. 
Reminds me of Russian Olive at a glance.

Dave


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow! Those buggers are big! I always thought hazelnuts grew on a bush.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 15, 2015)

There is a grove or whatever you call a bunch of hazelnut trees...,lol This is one of the bigger ones of the 50 or so.
Maybe the tallest is 20' most are 15'.
With 8"-10 trunks.

Dave

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 15, 2015)

Well race fans I had a 54 year old senior moment.... Lol 
Chestnut is what this is not Hazelnut.
We have a Hazelnut tree at the farm.
I got to thinking of it. And got crossed up. 
This is a Chestnut with the prickly hulls. 
Sorry to be miss leading.
How about chestnut anyone ever work with it?......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 16, 2015)

American Chestnut is awesome! I have Never worked with the foreign varieties.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice load! Lots of potential there! Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 18, 2015)

Aren't chestnut tress about extinct? I thought there were only a few specimens surviving in the US. Are you sure that's what it is? Gary


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 18, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Aren't chestnut tress about extinct? I thought there were only a few specimens surviving in the US. Are you sure that's what it is? Gary


American chestnut trees are certainly few and far between but the Chinese version, commonly called horse chestnut, can withstand the blight and thrive.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

